# Ihagee Dresden



## Meg88180

Hi guys,

I recently found an old camera at my grandparents and I'm trying to find out more about it. I've done a bit of research but am having a hard time pinpointing it's value. I also chant seem to find any photo of it online.. Similar but not exact. Any knowledge on it would be greatly appreciated. This is what I know:

Ihagee dresden
Vx IIa 968362
Carl zeiss jena lens - 2/50 pancolar - 8069265
Extenar - 11915
"lens Made in Germany east"
"ussr occupied"
And it has a triangle shaped symbol on it

I can definitely send pictures if needed.


----------



## Derrel

I think it is an Exakta Vx IIa, which I 'think' was a US market name of that model.


----------



## diser

There were several modifications of the Varex IIa.
1957 model with the vertical front plate, engraved nameplate;
1958 embossed nameplate;
1961 black-white "exakta" nameplate;
1961 trapezoid-styled front plate.

Ihagee: Exakta VX IIa (Exakta Varex IIa) Price Guide: estimate a camera value


----------



## Mitica100

Meg88180 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I recently found an old camera at my grandparents and I'm trying to find out more about it. I've done a bit of research but am having a hard time pinpointing it's value. I also chant seem to find any photo of it online.. Similar but not exact. Any knowledge on it would be greatly appreciated. This is what I know:
> 
> Ihagee dresden
> Vx IIa 968362
> Carl zeiss jena lens - 2/50 pancolar - 8069265
> Extenar - 11915
> "lens Made in Germany east"
> "ussr occupied"
> And it has a triangle shaped symbol on it
> 
> I can definitely send pictures if needed.



Let's see it!


----------



## Meg88180

Meg88180 Gallery - The Photo Forum Photo Gallery



let me know if it doesn't work.


----------



## Mitica100

It is the Exakta VXIIa model 3.3, released between 1960-63. Derrel is right about being marketed for the US, the 'Varex' name was being used by an American company on one of their lenses (can't remember which company) so they shortened it to VX. As to the triangle shaped engraving, I have not seen it in your pics so I can't tell much about it. The front plate with the name Exakta can be replaced, there are some Exaktas out there for sale for parts only. Is it working on all speeds? Is the glass clean? That would determine the final value of your equipment.


----------



## Meg88180

all of the parts seem to be working with it. It has obvious ware on the camera body (leather). Do you think I should get a roll of film and try it out? I tried looking through the view finder but it was all black. 

I don't really have any need to keep it and would be happy to see it go to someone that knows about it, but I guess it would be pretty cool to try it out / get the most value out of it when it sells.


----------



## Mitica100

In order to see through the viewfinder you'll have to cock the shutter so the mirror drops down. The top lever on the left will do that. Do it gently until it stops, do not force it. Exaktas are quite fragile.

One lesser known fact about the Exakta SLR cameras, the have a film cutter installed inside. The little screw on the bottom can be undone and when you pull on it, a special sharp claw knife will cut the film just after it left the cartridge. That way you save most of the unexposed film and you can also change films mid-way through a roll without having to either rewind manually or lose the remainder of the roll.


----------



## Meg88180

does film have to be inside when I cock the lever? 
it makes a click noise and swings to the front like its winding? and then swings back? all I can see through the viewfinder is my own eye.

thanks so much for your help! the more I'm learning about this, the more I want to keep it!


----------



## Mitica100

Meg88180 said:


> does film have to be inside when I cock the lever?
> it makes a click noise and swings to the front like its winding? and then swings back? all I can see through the viewfinder is my own eye.
> 
> thanks so much for your help! the more I'm learning about this, the more I want to keep it!



You should keep it!

The mirror sometimes gets stuck in the UP position and should be addressed by someone who knows camera repair. It's possible that the bit of foam which makes the mirror damper work, has degraded to the point where it's sticky. Very, very common for a lot of SLRs. You do not have to have film inside to cock the shutter, the mirror should drop down. The swing back is normal, it folds the winding lever so it doesn't poke you in the eye. 

Did you also know that the Exaktas were the first successfully marketed 35mm SLRs? Many claim that they were the first 35mm SLRSs (back in 1934) but the honor goes to the Russian made Sport, who beat Exakta by four to five months.


----------



## Mitica100

Also, trigger the shutter to see what happens. If nothing happens, open the back and try winding again. See if curtains are moving.


----------



## Meg88180

I noticed the mirror was stuck in the up position like you said so I gently pushed it down. Then I pushed the shutter (took me a little to locate it - on front of the camera) and it went off and brought the mirror back up. The lever now brings it back down. 

Does it just take normal film? Will it be in color or b&w? I probably sound like an idiot asking all of these questions!

Also what should the dials be at? there are a ton of numbers on the dial on the right and left sides.


Thanks AGAIN!


----------



## Mitica100

Good! Glad the shutter works. 

It takes regular 35mm film, either black and white or color (your choice). The numbers on the dial on the left are the shutter speeds. The apertures are on the lens. Use a meter to determine what shutter speed/aperture to shoot. Or use the Sunny 16 rule. That is a simplified way to expose film without having a meter around. On any sunny day, ff the ISO or ASA (speed of the film) is 100 then you can use the 100 setting on the top wheel (cock camera first, lift top wheel/dial and rotate until the 100 lines up with the dot on the inner wheel, let go of it). Now you need to set the aperture to 16 and that you'll easily find on the lens, just line up the dot/line with 16. Focus, compose and shoot. You can also Google the Sunny 16 Rule.


----------



## Syfer

I to have a ihagee Dresden thatis bafffileing me  cant find any numbers on it and it looks very strange  in that where you would have the viefinder  you have what looks like a lens  and the there is a cover where the lens goes  which has the same mount as the veiwfinder at the back of the camera is a bar small black rod allmost at the center. agin if you looked at the camera you would think that it has a small apeture lens at the top.   Help


----------



## IanG

Sounds like you have a waist level finder, these are interchangeable with the prism finders and there was a metered version later which will fit as well.

The Exacta Varex cameras  are unique in many ways and quite collectible, unfornunately unless absolutely mint not worth a lot. At the Camera Fair I go to one seller usually has a table full of Exactas and they are usually less tahn £20 ($32) a body, similar for a common standard lens. Some of the 3rd party lenses are quite rare and can ftech very high prices.

Only US imports have the Made in Germany East and USSR Occupied engravings.

Ian


----------

